# new striped pleco species named



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

For all you pleco fanatics who love the Zebra Pleco but can't afford $200+ for one fish...here's yet another new striped species that has been named.

The "L" numbers are added to "new" loricariid species when they are discovered, awaiting full scientific description and naming (assuming it is actually a new species). There are I think over 300 L numbers now. Exploration of previously-unfished creeks in Amazonia are bringing to light new species almost every day.

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co....g_plec_has_a_scientific_name&utm_content=html

Byron.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

awesome! thanks for sharing.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Now that's a nice looking fish! At only 4" tops, this is something I'm going to start recommending to people just dying to have clown loaches in too-small tanks. In fact, I want to track down one of these myself...


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

p/s pls email me the contacts if you find one =) ty


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

great stuff byron!!! those are great little buggers!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

They are adorable! Thanks for posting this.


----------

